# [Virtualbox] blocage à l'emerge [résolu]

## Winnt

Bonjour à tous,

Je veux installer virtualbox afin de faire certains tests et pour faire joujou.

Sauf que emerge refuse de me l'installer et que je ne vois pas ce qui bloque ni comment débloquer.

Je demande donc de l'aide.

J'ai posté le max d'info (à priori).

 *eix virtualbox wrote:*   

> # eix virtualbox
> 
> * app-emulation/virtualbox-bin
> 
>      Available versions:  3.0.12+i!m ~3.1.0+i!m ~3.1.2+i!m {additions chm headless python sdk vboxwebsrv}
> ...

 

 *emerge virtualbox-ose wrote:*   

> # emerge virtualbox-ose
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions-3.0.12" have been masked.
> ...

 

 */etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> >=app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions-3.0.12 ~amd64

 

Merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.

----------

## guilc

Heu, je veux pas être méchant mais, tu as lu le message d'erreur ?

(masked by: PUEL license(s)) 

La licence PUEL n'est pas une licence libre, elle est masquée par défaut...

Un man make.conf plus tard, tu mets ceci dans ton make.conf :

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

----------

## Winnt

Bonsoir,

@guilc : J'ai bien lu le message. J'ai même pris le temps de lire la licence PUEL.

Je n'avais pas trouvé ou et comment faire pour débloquer l'émerge.

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu devrais plutôt t'orienter vers qemu/kvm si tu as un proc récent qui support les instructions svm pour amd et vmx pour intel

```

grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo 

pour intel

```

----------

## Winnt

Je vais regarder cela

----------

